# What's the deal with Brandon Vera



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Can someone please explain what happened to Brandon Vera. He has arguably the best striking in the UFC and is an accomplished international level wrestler with a brown belt in BJJ under a legit instructor. So why can't this guy win anymore.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

The best striking? You really didnt watch the fight last night did you? He is possibly next in line to get cut. I really just dont think he has the talent at all.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

he's a mid level LHW and cant hang with the elite. i'm still a fan though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, his striking definately went down. As for the chopping block I wouldn't be surprised if he's handed his walking papers soon. I think his weight cut is probably what has turned him into a good level heavyweight into an ok lightheavyweight if that!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

To quote Yogi Berra, MMA is 90% mental and the other half is physical.

Vera, for whatever reason, utterly fails in the mental part along with coming up with gameplans and making those gameplans work.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Relavate said:


> The best striking? You really didnt watch the fight last night did you? He is possibly next in line to get cut. I really just dont think he has the talent at all.


Yes I watched the fight last night did you? Thiago Silva normally a straight brawler wanted zero part of trading with Vera.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

lol it was vera that took him down everytime


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Vera has very good striking and has a good ground game. He is just mentally weak and he crumbles the second the fight doesn't go his way.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

As a fan of Vera I've been pretty bummed about his career since his return from the lay-off- he was a rising star and his potential looked fantastic.​ 
Since then- not so much. First off I think he was waaaay under sized at HW and I thought the move to LHW would have served him better. He does have great striking and some sick MT with a good ground game but even at LHW he's gotten out-muscled and physically man-handled. Just looking at his body type he's ultra lean and doesn't seem to possess much physical strength and it's cost him.​ 
I hope he can rebound on a lower level and improve his stength and conditioning to compliment his skills and talents.​ 
That being said- he hasn't lost to any cans and fought some of the top guys in his losses.​ 
He lost to Tim Sylvia coming off his long lay-off and then to Werdum when Fabricio was in shape and looking for a HW title shot.​ 
Then a split decision loss to Jardine at LHW before Randy hugged him against the cage for a loss, followed by losses to J. Jones and Silva. 3 losses yes but he wasn't going against chumps either.​ 
But outside of Sosynski his only wins were against 2 cans.​ 
I think he looked great against lower level fighters early and a fat and out of shape Mir and then the lay-off messed him up and he can't seem to get it back.​


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Vera does have the best pure muay Thai by far. His inside leg kicks/knees are Bonjasky level, his clinch is aggressive and brutal.



I think he should go to K1. If he works just a bit more on head movement I can see him being damn close to Badr level.




MMA wise though he's totally lost it.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Vera is highly overrated from starting out in a very weak HW division against lower end opponents. The competition got better at HW so he ran to LHW but the problem is everyone there is as skilled or more skilled then he is.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

He's mentally weak. If people put pressure on him, he crumbles quick. 

Hopefully he can go to Strikeforce and rule the division with an iron fist.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Did anyone else notice how Vera turtled up very fast when it went to the ground. I wouldnt be surprised if visions of Jones orbital strike came to view. I think you did see Vera really up his aggression in striking when they were on their feet but I think mentally he is scared of being on the bottom now and I dont blame him, that is one scary injury to experience and it was a single strike.

I think it was very similar to Machida and his fear of striking against Rampage following that devastating KO he had. Some things are just a mental hurdle you need to overcome and Jones is still in Veras head.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

rezin said:


> Did anyone else notice how Vera turtled up very fast when it went to the ground. I wouldnt be surprised if visions of Jones orbital strike came to view. I think you did see Vera really up his aggression in striking when they were on their feet but I think mentally he is scared of being on the bottom now and I dont blame him, that is one scary injury to experience and it was a single strike.
> 
> I think it was very similar to Machida and his fear of striking against Rampage following that devastating KO he had. Some things are just a mental hurdle you need to overcome and Jones is still in Veras head.


Tottally agree, Vera is ussually quite active off his back and has a very underrated guard but I think he was so scared of the Jones beatdown that he was just trying to neutralize Silva and grab on for dear life instead of looking to threaten or sweep.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Vera does have the best pure muay Thai by far. His inside leg kicks/knees are Bonjasky level, his clinch is aggressive and brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




......


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

He has the mental capacity of a child. He spews so much bullcrap and tries to talk a huge game but you can always tell hes trying to convince himself. He'll never be able to hang with the elite


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> ......




I've been doing Thai boxing for 6 years and have trained locally with Thiago Alves' old coach, at Wands gym, at AKA in Florida and a half dozen other gyms and I know what to look for in a good striker. 


Jones wanted nothing to do with Vera standing, neither did Silva, or anyone for that matter. He has the most pure Muay Thai. Watch how different his inside leg kicks are; more of an extended knee strike. Watch how accurate he is in the clinch; always stretching the opponent out before attacking. He throws his punches so straight it made Thiago Silva look like Russow.




edit: forgot to mention one of my gyms just had Vera there a few months ago. 
Buffalotrainingcenter.com


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Never been a fan. He's really exceptionally average.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Vera is highly overrated from starting out in a very weak HW division against lower end opponents. The competition got better at HW so he ran to LHW but the problem is everyone there is as skilled or more skilled then he is.


This guy has it. You can have brown belts, you can have greco background, you can have MT. But unless you actually display it in an MMA fight, I can't sit and say you have a good ground game. I can't say your greco is anything that great after JJ rag-dolled you with ease. I can't say your MT is off the charts when you haven't finished anyone as of late, and most of your finishes are against bums.

He has never beat anyone that means much. Mir when Mir was a mess. Pretty much it. He doesn't completely suck...but he is too timid to fight good fighters. He was a product of potential. He had loads of potential while he fought tune up fights. He failed to produce when any sort of good fighter stepped in his way.

He is a paper fighter.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> I've been doing Thai boxing for 6 years and have trained locally with Thiago Alves' old coach, at Wands gym, at AKA in Florida and a half dozen other gyms and I know what to look for in a good striker.
> 
> 
> Jones wanted nothing to do with Vera standing, neither did Silva, or anyone for that matter. He has the most pure Muay Thai. Watch how different his inside leg kicks are; more of an extended knee strike. Watch how accurate he is in the clinch; always stretching the opponent out before attacking. He throws his punches so straight it made Thiago Silva look like Russow.
> ...


Silva didn't have much problem with vera standing at all.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

That's one part of the fight. There were some other exchanges where Vera was landing much cleaner, harder strikes.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

TheJame said:


> That's one part of the fight. There were some other exchanges where Vera was landing much cleaner, harder strikes.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

...So what does that prove? Vera pretty much did land the better strikes, although it wasn't like Silva wanted no part of him like someone else said.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

guy incognito said:


>


Vera had a brilliant double hand raise there. Totally thought that was the end of the fight.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Vera has great MT, but it is very traditional. He doesnt throw enough punches and he isnt anywhere near aggressive enough. Remy Bonjasky is one of the best MT practioners to ever walk the planet, but I dont think his striking would translate very well to MMA (for the record, I think comparing Vera to Bonjasky is insane). Vera has some talent, but he hasnt been able to put it together in a very long time. He needs to leave the UFC and figure out what the problem is. He clearly isnt prepared to be in the incredibly competitive lhw division in the UFC right, staying there is only going to keep adding losses to his record and lowering his stock right now. Thats my take anyhow.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Relavate said:


> lol it was vera that took him down everytime


Vera did not attempt one take down in any of the 3 rounds.
he didn't even follow thiago to the ground when thiago fell on his back. 
:confused02: Is it....

A: You're talking about a different fight.

B: You don't recognize what you are seeing when you watch mma

C: you make ridiculously false posts intentionally. (did you even see the fight?)


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

His striking is very good he landed one leg kick that was beyond sick in the Silva fight and had some great combos. He has an awkward frame which hurts him but he loses because he is a quitter who makes excuses for everything in his life instead of owning up to his faults and fixing them. He was right though he would have beat Chuck's ass back then and won the 205 belt if the fight had happened. He would have lost it to the first person with moderate grappling skills but still.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

To answer on the topic.

Vera has the skill set. He has physical abilities. He doesnt have good mental game.Its his biggest weakness. 

As someone stated before. Fighting is 90% mental. I would add that 90% mental when fighters are on equal level of competition. 

He is in very bad spot right now. He needed this win too much but so did Silva. Silva was ready for the pressure. Vera was not. Thats it.


People who train and fight MMA or any combat sport know how tiny things makes difference in fight. Its crazy hard to be in top competition and have consistent results. Fact is that Vera is great fighter but competition is that good.

His last 3 fight just didnt go his way 

Close fight with crazy super competitive old dude.
Young upcoming super talented guy who destroyed everyone so far.
And now hungry brazilian monster.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Vera was once a beast however the sport has grown and he has stayed the same. Really has not took his game to the next level or have that drive to.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Can someone please explain what happened to Brandon Vera. He has arguably the best striking in the UFC and is an accomplished international level wrestler with a brown belt in BJJ under a legit instructor. So why can't this guy win anymore.


LOL! I called this fight to the T! I said Silva wasn't going to need to keep it on the feet with his legendary ground and pound, and JJ showed his weakness off his back, and Silva is known to be one of the nastiest GNP fighters....

I didn't expect such a savage beating of SLAPS! Lol


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

He needs some Greg Jackson magical touch .


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Guymay said:


> He needs some Greg Jackson magical touch .


O so true, he needs that weird "YOUR THE BEST IN THE WORLD" mental training/Game plans 

Somehow Vera remains extremely cocky while losing to a lot of B lvl fighters




Edit: And when i mean cocky i dont mean confident, i mean calling out a rematch against Jon Jones kinda cocky lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i dont want a fighter i hate at team jackson


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i dont want a fighter i hate at team jackson


I already cant stand GSP, and Rashad gets on my nurvs when he talks shit while he fights.

I think he would fit right in


----------



## yourtenderloins (Aug 26, 2009)

Nothing happened to him. Fighters got better and Vera continues to be over rated and over hyped.

He should have been cut 3 fights ago, he stinks.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I think they will give him one more fight as the last 3 have come against good competition. Its like alot have said though, he hasnt improved over the last few years and the competition is now alot better.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Can someone please explain what happened to Brandon Vera. He has arguably the best striking in the UFC and is an accomplished international level wrestler with a brown belt in BJJ under a legit instructor. So why can't this guy win anymore.


As was mentioned earlier, he seems to have all the tools but struggles with the mental aspect of the game.

Also, whilst he has the pedigree in every aspect of the sport, great striker, brown belt, olympic level wrestler it may be that he fails to put it all together and make it gel into a good MMA game.

Also let us remember that Thiago is a long time black belt, this kind of neutralises Vera's ground ability.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

He just isn't good enough.

People can play the 'he is mentally weak' card but let's face it if he was as good as everyone has claimed he is every time he fights, he would have delivered at least once against a top LHW.

His striking is good but realistically not great. Very good leg kicks but has hands aren't much and not enough power.

Brandon Vera will never be a top LHW, regardless of his mindset.


----------



## bjjmatmop (Nov 29, 2010)

His nose looked awesome after the fight. 

After seeing that, my girlfriend turned to me and said, "I know you love training MMA but if your nose ever looks like that or your ears look like Randy Couture's...we're done."


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think anything has happened to Vera other than maybe not living up to his own hype.

Best striking in the UFC is certainly a stretch but Vera does have a lot of skills. He went 3 rounds in the clinch with Randy and personally I thought Vera should have got that decision.

However everyone at the top of the lhw division is highly skilled. Thiago Silva, Jon Jones, Randy Couture...Vera isn't losing to chumps. 

He is losing though which is never good.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I still enjoy watching the guy fight and think the his last fight with Jones was haunting him this time around. I wouldn't mind seeing the UFC give him one more chance, but who knows if he's going to come in to the next fight even more sheepish once the fight hits the mat now that his nose is busted. In one fight he goes to the ground and gets his cheek demolished, and then in the next he gets his nose rearranged. That can't be good for your confidence.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't envy the guy. He tries to play an open guard and gets his orbital broken. Then he tries to stall until the ref steps in and gets his nose broken.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

vilify said:


> he's a mid level LHW and cant hang with the elite. i'm still a fan though.


Co-Signed. Unfortunately, I think he's on the verge of being cut. I'm starting to see him like Gabriel Gonzaga as that talented fighter who can't seem to put it together.

Vera to Strikeforce?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


> Co-Signed. Unfortunately, I think he's on the verge of being cut. I'm starting to see him like Gabriel Gonzaga as that talented fighter who can't seem to put it together.
> 
> Vera to Strikeforce?


I wonder if Strikeforce is going to avoid signing UFC cast offs that have lost multiple fights in a row? Signing guys like Vera could make it very easy for the UFC to make Strikeforce seem like a place for UFC rejects who couldnt hack it in the big leagues.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I think they need the star power more than they need the presitge at this point.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Like a lot of people already mentioned: there is no deal with Brandon Vera!

He just didn't evolve with the sport like everyone else!

I don't necessarilry agre with those who say he has the best Muay Thai in the UFC - a guy who goes by the name of Mauricio "Shogun" Rua would have to say something about that.

He has good stand-up and nice leg kicks, but the fact is: he hasn't adapted his Muay Thai to today's MMA. 

Who cares if Jones or Silva didn't wanna have anything to do with his striking game?! This is MMA!!! Seriously!
Both beat the crap out of Vera by using their skills. it's not like they used a bat or a sword. :sarcastic12:

Vera has failed to adapt! To evolve! 
Plus: his mental game is incredibly weak: before every fight he comes out saying how he is better than the last time and that he feels like he has what it takes to beat anyone. On top of that, he also lets the word "title" slip out.
Then he goes in the fight and gets some of the worst beatings i've seen lately. That's a disaster for your mental mind set.

In order for him to succed he would have to change everything: gym, trainers, trainign partners, style, physique, diet, get stronger...the whole package.

And i don't think he can do it. he doesn't have it in him anymore.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Jardine took his soul.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Relavate said:


> lol it was vera that took him down everytime


what? hardly, not one single time did he even attempt it. he got taken down all fight long tho.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I think it was his back to back losses against Sylvia and Werdum. I also have another theory in that maybe his loss to Randy probably put him on the skid. That was the beginning of his current three loss skid so that's a possibility!


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Vera has the striking, wrestling, and Jitz to be great. He just can't figure out how to use them to win. He just isn't good at winning.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Can someone please explain what happened to Brandon Vera. He has arguably the best striking in the UFC and is an accomplished international level wrestler with a brown belt in BJJ under a legit instructor. So why can't this guy win anymore.


his tdd is crap, he has no killer instinct, and worst of all he underachieves at lhw, maybe he should go back to hw i dont know, but these days he looks like a pretty mediocre fighter.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well his takedown defense is crap at lightheavyweight and his killer instinct is gone at lightheavyweight as well. The fact is he moved down to a more challenging weightclass. Another thing to take into consideration is that he was in a weak heavyweight division and the talent has improved there!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

It's a combination of everything, mostly the mental and Jon Jones at the back of his mind. He is also not very physically strong at LHW. I've always wondered if he could make 185. Kendell Grove can so surely he can?? I'm a Vera fan and always have been but he has that Belfort syndrome. He is a 'COULD'VE' guy and nothing else at this point, which is a tough thing for me to say, but I can't make anymore excuses for him. He had it all, the Muay Thai, grappling, wrestling, good looks, charisma. What a waste. 

I do think he could do very well in SF though. Less pressure to perform and much less competition. If he goes on a tear there maybe it'll improve his confidence and he'll come back to the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he is already cutting twenty pounds as it is. I'm not sure if it's wise for him to cut another fifteen pounds. He is stuck I'm sorry to say!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well he is already cutting twenty pounds as it is. I'm not sure if it's wise for him to cut another fifteen pounds. He is stuck I'm sorry to say!


Well maybe instead of cutting that weight he could lose it naturally. It's not like he has a six pack and realistically his frame is very similar to Anderson Silva's.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Vera can't make 185. he is pretty skinny at 205, his ribs are poking out for christ sakes.

He also doesn't have crap TDD at all. Jon jones just has phenomenal TD's and thiagos have improved dramatically


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

EliteUndisputed said:


> Jardine took his soul.


haha i see what you did there.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you think he could get down to around Silv's natural weight of about 215 and then cut down the rest of the way to middleweight?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Well it's not like Vera's ripped or anything. He certainly looks like he could pack on some muscle and then cut down to 205? Anyone know what his walk around weight is? He can't weigh more than 220 on a fat day. Shit, Grove is 3 inches taller than him and they have damn near the same frame and Grove looks like he EASILY makes 185 and has just as much muscle as Vera.



















Vera looks to have a bit more muscle, but not much. Also take into account that Grove has friggin' 3 inches on Vera, that's actually quite a lot of weight. I think Vera needs a new Strength/Conditioning program. Possibly a change in camp too to work out with people who are much better than him in certain areas.


EDIT2: Actually, Sherdog lists Vera at 6'2", which is the same height as Phil Davis. Vera needs to add some muscle, big time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't believe I'm saying this but maybe he should go with the Dolce diet. Alves went on that diet and has been doing good on making weight since then. So he does that and go with another camp he may have one last strain on life!:thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Vera needs to go to Black House. He would be deadly after training with them IMO.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Vera needs to go to Black House. He would be deadly after training with them IMO.


What's funny about that is... I think he could actually teach these guy some traditional muay thai. Maybe they could teach him how to not get your bones broken.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I think the smartest thing Vera could go back to doing is fighting pure muay thai. He's done in MMA, that had to be the most embarrassing fight I've seen in a while, Thiago was literally spanking him in the cage while Vera laid there. I like the dude, but he should learn when to say enough's enough.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Anderson Silva is basically their basic maui thai instructor. He could probably do well at BlackHouse. The only problem is that he needs to be invited there cause it's invite only!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Veras MT is vastly overrated. he is just not that good.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Vera needs to go to Black House. He would be deadly after training with them IMO.


That would be good, but I think Greg Jackson's would be even better. I feel like Greg Jackson would be able to put a game plan together for him that would allow him to win.

Of course Jon Jones is already there so that might be awkward.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Vera really is not that good since he did train with blackhouse for ufc 102 with mark munoz,big nog and the gang.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

His stand up is decent no doubt....he can probably hang with most guys on the feet but when it hits the ground he's a fish out of water. If he can't learn the ground game, at least being able to get abck to his feet, then MMA just isn't for him - not the big leagues anyway.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

It didnt even seem like he was trying to scramble? or maybe Thiago was just that strong? either way it was horrible to watch as a fan of Vera.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MMA-Matt said:


> His stand up is decent no doubt....he can probably hang with most guys on the feet but *when it hits the ground he's a fish out of water. If he can't learn the ground game,* at least being able to get abck to his feet, then MMA just isn't for him - not the big leagues anyway.



he's a wrestling standout with a bjj brown belt. I really don't think learning the ground game is his problem. Honestly I don't know what his problem is but, it looked to me like jones beat him in this fight as much as Silva, he's still in his head and I don't think any less of Vera for it. That was a scary injury.

As a young man I thought I was a bad mofo. I was virtually fearless as I seriously thought there was no situation I couldn't fight my way out of(you get a lot of confidence beating up marines) Then I got gutted like a fish and left for dead.

for years after that I looked the same and acted the same but was no where near the same. I went from over confident to scared of everything and everybody. I think Vera is dealing with that now.

It's definitely not a lack of skill or talent.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


>


that's just mean.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oldfan said:


> he's a wrestling standout with a bjj brown belt. I really don't think learning the ground game is his problem. Honestly I don't know what his problem is but, it looked to me like jones beat him in this fight as much as Silva, he's still in his head and I don't think any less of Vera for it. That was a scary injury.
> 
> *As a young man I thought I was a bad mofo. I was virtually fearless as I seriously thought there was no situation I couldn't fight my way out of(you get a lot of confidence beating up marines) Then I got gutted like a fish and left for dead.*
> 
> ...


I'd love to hear that story if you'd like to tell it dude?

Maybe in the lounge or something if not here?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Can someone please explain what happened to Brandon Vera. He has arguably the best striking in the UFC and is an accomplished international level wrestler with a brown belt in BJJ under a legit instructor. So why can't this guy win anymore.


The honest truth is he never made it to what other people thought was his full potential and his striking might have looked good five years ago but by todays UFC standards he's a average striker, average ground fighter, and he just doesn't have what it takes to bring himself to the next step up. I believe some of his issues are mental as well.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

oldfan said:


> he's a wrestling standout with a bjj brown belt. I really don't think learning the ground game is his problem. Honestly I don't know what his problem is but, it looked to me like jones beat him in this fight as much as Silva, he's still in his head and I don't think any less of Vera for it. That was a scary injury.
> 
> As a young man I thought I was a bad mofo. I was virtually fearless as I seriously thought there was no situation I couldn't fight my way out of(you get a lot of confidence beating up marines) Then I got gutted like a fish and left for dead.
> 
> ...


Now I got really curious, tell me the whole story plz oldie.
Why did you beat up marines and what happened to u?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> he's a wrestling standout with a bjj brown belt. I really don't think learning the ground game is his problem. Honestly I don't know what his problem is but, it looked to me like jones beat him in this fight as much as Silva, he's still in his head and I don't think any less of Vera for it. That was a scary injury.
> 
> As a young man I thought I was a bad mofo. I was virtually fearless as I seriously thought there was no situation I couldn't fight my way out of(you get a lot of confidence beating up marines) Then I got gutted like a fish and left for dead.
> 
> ...


Damn dude sound like you got KTFO!

seriously though tell us what happened


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

OK i opened my big mouth. I'll tell you guys all about it in another thread. Maybe in the gold section or a blog or something.

now... what the hell happened to Brandon Vera??:confused02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oldfan said:


> OK i opened my big mouth. I'll tell you guys all about it in another thread. Maybe in the gold section or a blog or something.
> 
> now... what the hell happened to Brandon Vera??:confused02:


He got his nose hurt


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Relavate said:


> The best striking? You really didnt watch the fight last night did you? He is possibly next in line to get cut. I really just dont think he has the talent at all.


i have to agree here.

Bradon Vera is a jack of all trades, and a master of none.

He was never technical, his stand up was never crisp, he's a middle to low tier fighter. And to add no heart to that mix, is a bad combination, which is what we saw.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> i have to agree here.
> 
> Bradon Vera is a jack of all trades, and a master of none.
> 
> He was never technical, his stand up was never crisp, he's a middle to low tier fighter. And to add no heart to that mix, is a bad combination, which is what we saw.


exactly my thoughts...couldn't have said it better...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the ideal MMA fighter is a jack of all trades. I have to disagree that Vera has always been a middle tier fighter. At one point he had potential, especially when he was a heavyweight!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

aerius said:


> To quote Yogi Berra, MMA is 90% mental and the other half is physical.
> 
> Vera, for whatever reason, utterly fails in the mental part along with coming up with gameplans and making those gameplans work.


I think you quoted Tim Silvia being serious lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who is Yogi Berra?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Who is Yogi Berra?


...jesus christ


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Was that a joke or taking the lord's name in vain?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

He's not trolling. he really is that ignorant.










he's also adhd so he'll never read this far and the idiot will think I answered his question with the picture:confused03:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Are you saying Yogi Bear is ignorant and has adhd or what:confused02::thumbsup::thumbsdown:raise01::thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Are you saying Yogi Bear is ignorant and has adhd or what:confused02::thumbsup::thumbsdown:raise01::thumb02:


I wish I had an answer to that because I'm tired of answering that question.:thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Do we not have an emoticon for facepalm yet? We need one direly.

:facepalm:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yogi_bera


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Do we not have an emoticon for facepalm yet? We need one direly.
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yogi_bera


You can observe a lot by just watching.


----------



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

all hype... decent striking, his brown belt isn't worth much , lloyd irvin doesn't know much about mma grappling...... he has no strength since he quit weightlifting for those trx straps


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

More like he quit weightlifting so that he could make lightheavyweight. I think his weight cut is affecting his performance. He was much more dominant as a heavyweight and it isn't working!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> More like he quit weightlifting so that he could make lightheavyweight. I think his weight cut is affecting his performance. He was much more dominant as a heavyweight and it isn't working!


When you arrive at a fork in the road, take it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, now you have to be specific. When you reach a fork in the road which path do you take?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

There are some people who, if they don't already know, you can't tell 'em.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, now you are confusing me. Please be specific!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If you ask me anything I don't know, I'm not going to answer.

I never said most of the things I said.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Now you are really confusing me. Where were we before all of this anyways?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

You've got to be very careful if you don't know where you are going, because you might not get there.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So has Vera not watched where he's been going?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

He made too many wrong mistakes.

It's like deja-vu, all over again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And all of his mistakes started with his losses at heavyweight then went on with his fights at lightheavyweight. He definately had potential at one time but he failed to live up to it. In the end he got handled by another rising star in Jon Jones!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Thiago wouldn't have won if Vera'd beaten him.

In theory there is no difference between theory and practice. In practice there is.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kanto? you gone?

It gets late early out there.

I just want to thank everyone who made this day necessary.

It ain't over till it's over.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well overall I thought that Vera would've had the advantage. He was at one time an elite wrestler who was offered college scholarships. Vera has lost his wrestling ability!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Slump? he ain't in no slump... he just ain't hitting.

Even Napoleon had his Watergate.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And what would Napolean's Watergate be exactly?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

He hits from both sides of the plate. He's amphibious.

How can you think and hit at the same time?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who exactly is Napolean supposed to be?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If you can't imitate him, don't copy him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What are we talking about anyways?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Little things are big.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

If you think a guy who breaks your face and completely dominates you "sucks" its time to retire.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Vera is done he is more mentally weak than bj penn. The broken noise is just another reason for him to go back and rethink and retool everything before coming back to fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Dana White just needs to hand Vera his walking papers so he can go to Strikeforce and add depth to their weak roster. You are definately right in saying that he is mentally weak. Yeah, he definately needs to get that nose fixed!:thumbsdown:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Dana White just needs to hand Vera his walking papers so he can go to Strikeforce and add depth to their weak roster. You are definately right in saying that he is mentally weak. Yeah, he definately needs to get that nose fixed!:thumbsdown:


The future ain't what it used to be


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

In what way isn't the future what it used to be?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> In what way isn't the future what it used to be?


That's what I was wondering


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If the world was perfect, it wouldn't be.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

oldfan said:


> If the world was perfect, it wouldn't be.


 
Bro you have me rolling you clever sob you lol


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> The future ain't what it used to be


Are you alright buddy? :sarcastic06:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is what I'm wondering. The future is undetermined. If he said the present or past isn't what it used to be then it would make sense!:confused02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Killstarz said:


>


That is priceless!:thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

You got that right!!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

vilify said:


> Are you alright buddy? :sarcastic06:





kantowrestler said:


> That is what I'm wondering. The future is undetermined. If he said the present or past isn't what it used to be then it would make sense!:confused02:


Half the lies they tell about me aren't true.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What lies?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It's like deja-vu, all over again.(2 )

There are some people who, if they don't already know, you can't tell 'em.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Half the lies they tell about me aren't true.


Straight droppin old guy wisdom!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> What lies?


You haven't heard?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

oldfan said:


> There are some people who, if they don't already know, you can't tell 'em.


Which is why I stopped trying a long time ago.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I figured it was only a matter of time before you came in RustyRenegade. And what old wisdom are you talking about?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Dude are you for real?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I figured it was only a matter of time before you came in RustyRenegade. And what old wisdom are you talking about?


We have deep depth.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Kanto, Why didn't evolution make a giraffe good at carpentry so it could build a ladder?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I figured it was only a matter of time before you came in RustyRenegade. And what old wisdom are you talking about?


Make Money. **** Bitches. Smoke Trees. Wisdom.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> We have deep depth.


Jesus Christ....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What kind've depth are we talking about exactly?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> What kind've depth are we talking about exactly?


I'm not going to buy my kids an encyclopedia. Let them walk to school like I did.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> What kind've depth are we talking about exactly?


Does the brain control you or are you controlling the brain? I don't know if I'm in charge of mine.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm trying to figure out how we got here from talking to Brandon Vera being done. How did we get here?:confused03:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to figure out how we got here from talking to Brandon Vera being done. How did we get here?:confused03:


If you don't know where you are going, you might wind up someplace else


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to figure out how we got here from talking to Brandon Vera being done. How did we get here?:confused03:


Where you are is what you eat. When I'm in London I'll have beans on toast for lunch. On holiday — what? Tapas? Go on then I'll have a bit. You eat whatevers in that area.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How is where you are related to what you eat?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> How is where you are related to what you eat?


Whether it's a potato or a nut, it's a foodage! But hummus. When did that happen?...but there's a restaurant down the road that that's all they do. That is isn't a proper meal, that's a side-order innit? That's like having a restaurant just floggin' tomato ketchup. Hummus isn't a meal. They don't even try and kid ya to get you in to flog you just hummus, they actually say "Oh it's hummus today." Not gonna work, they shut down within a month.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> How is where you are related to what you eat?


You better cut the pizza in four pieces because I'm not hungry enough to eat six.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Where did the word foodage come from?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Where did the word foodage come from?


I find that if you just talk, your mouth comes up with stuff.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

This is my Take.

Brandon Vera is a good striker , quite technical but MMA has moved on , Fighters need to be smarter and plan fights around the other fighters style Vera isnt willing to do that he just wants to strike , then Thiago who is considered a striker takes him down you realise that his time is up , because Silva is willing to adapt and fall back on his other skills , Vera just strikes and loses badly.

The myth that Vera was amazing at HW has always baffled me , i like Vera dont get me wrong but he hasnt beaten anyone of note at HW , Mir wasnt even a good win when you consider Frank was still not the same after the crash, he was riding off this hype regardless and what i said above combined made him an extremely one dimensional fighter with awful ganmeplans and no fight smarts about him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you for bringing us back on topic. I agree that it is quite possible that Vera has just never been able to adjust. The reason why he was really hyped as a heavyweight is that until his loss to Sylvia, he was undefeated!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to figure out how we got here from talking to Brandon Vera being done. How did we get here?:confused03:


It's pretty far, but it doesn't seem like it




kantowrestler said:


> Thank you for bringing us back on topic. I agree that it is quite possible that Vera has just never been able to adjust. The reason why he was really hyped as a heavyweight is that until his loss to Sylvia, he was undefeated!


Silvia wouldn't have won if Vera'd beaten him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, go figure dude. Of course Sylvia has had a worse fortune than Vera has. Vera was able to move down in weight while Sylvia was cut and is now a freakshow attraction!:thumbsdown:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, go figure dude. Of course Sylvia has had a worse fortune than Vera has. Vera was able to move down in weight while *Sylvia was cut and is now a freakshow attraction*!:thumbsdown:


If people don't want to come out to the ballpark, how are you going to stop them?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How did we go from talking about Vera to the ballpark?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

:sarcastic05:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> How did we go from talking about Vera to the ballpark?


*90% of the game is half mental*


> ^^^^ That's how we got here you special, special young man.-oldfan


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Who is Yogi Berra?


Kanto... I am going to explain this to you as simply as I can and with small words.

Yogi Berra was a baseball player. He was inducted into the hall of fame.

He became one of the most famous and loved American sports personalities of all time because of the ridiculous things he said. Every adult in the U.S. with enough brain cells to tie their shoes knows who he is and some of his quotes. My 5 year old knows that the cartoon bear was named after a baseball player.

*everything I have posted since post #86 was a FAMOUS quote from yogi.* For 24 hours you have been having a conversation with famous quotes from an American Icon.

Yogi has enough great material to keep this up forever but, I am just tired of laughing at you. 

so I leave you with one last pearl from Yogi-

Shut up and talk. :sarcastic12:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Turns out oldfan is a condescending prick.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Turns out oldfan is a condescending prick.


..yes.



> Take it with a grin of salt. - YOGI BERRA


----------



## bigwood103 (Jan 6, 2011)

Agreed.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

and Danm2501 has been posting quotes from Karl Pilkington for the last few pages as well


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who is Karl Pilkington?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

:happy01::happy01::happy01::happy01:


well played.raise01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No I'm serious, who is Karl Pilkington?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> No I'm serious, who is Karl Pilkington?


He is the cousin of sir buzz killington


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> He is the cousin of sir buzz killington


:smoke01::smoke01:

here you go kanto 






and since you're either a good sport or absolutely invulnerable, I grant you the key to all knowledge use it wisely.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well back on subject, Brandon Vera got axed. This actually isn't surprising. Now Vera can go to either Strikeforce or Bellator!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Vera vs mousasi in the battle of who wants it least?:confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I want to see it the most. But I wonder if it would be in Dream or Strikeforce. It would determine whether Vera is significant or not anymore!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kanto what did you think of the video I posted for you?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Which video?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

administrators please, We need an emoticon that says I tap


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> administrators please, We need an emoticon that says I tap


I've finally seen my first 10-7 round


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

leifdawg said:


> Can someone please explain what happened to Brandon Vera. He has arguably the best striking in the UFC and is an accomplished international level wrestler with a brown belt in BJJ under a legit instructor. So why can't this guy win anymore.


I don't know about 'anymore', but he has always moved like a guy who didn't train hard enough.

He's an elite athlete, so his movement was good. But watch guys with GREAT movement, and GREAT transitions, and you can see that it's all repetition.

Vera's an athlete,but leaning are your athleticism is always risky. How often when Vera fought did you think Vera _trained_ harder than the other guy?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I've finally seen my first 10-7 round



It was a total mismatch. That is one kinky troll.raise01:













HellRazor said:


> I don't know about 'anymoe', but he has always moved like a guy who didn't train hard enough.
> 
> He's an elite athlete, so his movement was good. But watch guys with GREAT movement, and GREAT transitions, and you can see that it's all repetition.
> 
> Vera's an athlete,but leaning are your athleticism is always risky. How often when Vera fought did you think Vera _trained_ harder than the other guy?



Not since Mir now that you put it that way.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It was definately a mismatch. As for trolls I'm not sure what you're getting at. And what does Mir have to do with it?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> It was definately a mismatch. As for trolls I'm not sure what you're getting at. And what does Mir have to do with it?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I've watched Zomieland dude. Thiago Silva did alot more then double taps on Vera. This was Silva just mutilating his body!:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

....


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

What have bunnies got to do with this thread?

Back on topic. Brandon Vera has been cut, which is a shame. Now he can go to strikeforce, bellator or maybe to Japan.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, if you want me gone then get the administators to ban me. Incidently that is the only way I'm going to leave. I'm a MMA fan, and I maybe quirky but I love the sport and I like to talk about it cause in real life there aren't as many hardcore MMA fans like in this forum and that is why I'm here!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

back on topic. Vera needs to improve his groundgame. That could help his game on the ground:thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> back on topic. Vera needs to improve his groundgame. That could help his game on the ground:thumbsup:


Memories of Jon Jones' elbows smashing his face (and eating thru a straw 4 months after that) and now Thiago Silva playing drums on his back...just won't help his case.

He needs to change everything, in order to get back to the old..old vera.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

how did you stumble?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> how did you stumble?


how much is a taco in holland


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> how did you stumble?


It's complicated. He's the one in the blue...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> how much is a taco in holland


Did Vera buy tacos??:confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok,* if you want me gone then get the administators to ban me*. Incidently that is the only way I'm going to leave. I'm a MMA fan, and I maybe quirky but I love the sport and I like to talk about it cause in real life there aren't as many hardcore MMA fans like in this forum and that is why I'm here!:thumbsdown:


Aint happening. But who ever thinks there funny I promise if I find out who you are, you will be taking a vacation. We are happy to have you Kanto don't let one guy acting like a dumb #%^ get your all worked up.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

slapshot said:


>


haha, i laughed a little 'TOO' much at that gif


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you Toxic. Anyways, has anyone noticed this is the second fight in a row where Vera has gotten injured? First, versus Jon Jones he got his orbital bone broken and then in this fight he got his nose smashed in a worse way then Franklin!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Thank you Toxic. Anyways, has anyone noticed this is the second fight in a row where Vera has gotten injured? First, versus Jon Jones he got his orbital bone broken and then in this fight he got his nose smashed in a worse way then Franklin!


He should be injury free in his next fight cos he'll be fighting some can in a small organisation. Can't really see him going to strikeforce but i could be wrong.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait, why can't you see him in Strikeforce? Personally I think he could fare well in Strikeforce. Though I can definately see him fighting in a smaller card or two!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Wait, why can't you see him in Strikeforce? Personally I think he could fare well in Strikeforce. Though I can definately see him fighting in a smaller card or two!


Because as a general rule, if you have any aspirations of getting back in the UFC, you don't go to strikeforce.

I dont think veras ego would allow him to settle at a 2nd rate promotion.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well consider how many fighters were looking at going the regional route to get back into the UFC and how it backfired. Houston Alexander, James Irvin, Keith Jardine just to name a few. They went the way of regional cards and lost in that circuit!


----------



## David mma (Apr 24, 2007)

I feel Vera believed his own hype and took people lightly and took the sport lightly and paid for it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that and improper management cost him a title shot. He was supposed to fight Sylvia before he started having management and contract issues. That is what lead to Randy coming out of retirement!


----------

